# My Collection



## carolynanne (Mar 20, 2008)

I am very new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, but thought I would get my first picture post out of the way early. These are just quickie pictures of my stash in my new case. When I have time ( and no kids around) I will post more detailed shots of my current and ever changing collection.















































































Thank for looking.


----------



## Ms. Z (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## user46 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is that a traincase? Or are you just using it for one? It looks great


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank You! 

It is actually a fishing tackle box. I got the idea from some gals @ MUA. It was $40 and holds twice as much as my train case did with much better organization.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 20, 2008)

That is such an awesome collection!!  And I am in love with your storage idea!  It is so cute that you can store your brush rolls like that!

P.S.>I <3 your MSFs!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 20, 2008)

cool!


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 20, 2008)

did you sew your own brush holders? they look so homey! cute!


----------



## anaibb (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice and sooooo put together!!!


----------



## frocher (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice stash!


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smellyocheese* 

 
_did you sew your own brush holders? they look so homey! cute!_

 

No, but they are home sewn. There is a member on MUA who has incredible skills and makes brush rolls and make up bags. She is wonderful to work with.


----------



## Shepherdess (Mar 23, 2008)

Cute collection! I love the brush roll


----------

